# Greene Co Area Hunting 2013



## mrgta67

We need to keep up with our northern brethren with the information.


----------



## veronica

I found a hatfull on sunday south east of Springtown. Nothing to get real excited about though.


----------



## morel king

Hello i found 8 pounds yesterday,big yellow ones.Here in Taney county ,for those who don't know where that is ,its in Branson,It seems to me this will will the best week.The cold coming will do them in ,im sure .go get them boy's


----------



## mikebud

I'm headed to Dallas co this weekend hopefully I kill turkeys and find some poundage!


----------



## 1scoopbooty

I too am in Taney County and found 20 small greys last Friday and about 30 small yellows yesterday. Nothing over 3" though and my honey holes are still blank. I'm hoping the toad strangler we got last night will bring them up for a breath o fresh air! Last year sucked, like a Hoover. I'm hoping this year will be better...and figured they'd be up already. It's comforting to not hear of them being found by the basketfuls yet... even the AR faction, the guide I usually use to start my hunt seems to be quiet.


----------



## slegsonly

Im up in Ozark. I was thinking of trying trying Druy-Mince this weekend. Anyone from Taney ever try there? Not looking to waste my time. Where I live is rocky and pickings are slim. 

Any general areas down in Taney that are good areas to look?


----------



## raven

Found some NW of Springfield on Monday. The greys were at a higher elevation than the yellows. Some of the yellows were pretty big.They were all under elm trees.


----------



## morel king

Ok mince is no good over worked and not worth going there .If you look around branson you will find you a good spot


----------



## slegsonly

Thanks King


----------



## raven

If anybody would like to go hunting around Springfield with extra company my # is 417-231-5076. Call or text me


----------



## mrgta67

I am in Republic and am getting depressed. Haven't found ONE yet and have spent about 8 hours looking. The spots I am looking "look" perfect. Dead, rotting elms, ashes, walnut ALL over the place...with the upcoming forcast, it looks like I'll have to go to OK or AR to get any...


----------



## raven

The cold shouldn't be long enough to hurt the morels. All that I found were under live elm trees.


----------



## mrgta67

I need some guidance. What does any one think about Henning CA? 

Another thought in my fungus eaten mind is being unable to imagine finding 8 POUNDS of morel mushrooms. I don't even know what eight pounds would look like. But the thing I really can't imagine is to say you found such an amount in MO and not post a picture? SHOW ME!!!!


----------



## raven

Here is what 25 pounds looks like. Found them near Springfield today. Took 2 of us 5 hours to collect them all. We ran out of bags to haul them: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.579753915382068.1073741827.100000423942760&amp;type=1&amp;l=659112ec09


----------



## morel king

Ok sir i did find a little over eight pounds.And today i found 3 pounds.I do NOT have pictures,but if your a gent ,here's my number,417-559-6989,my name is Felix,I do have pic's on my phone,If i get your mumber.And you could transfer the picture's to your computer.I just dont have it to load,.To show you .Felix.


----------



## morel king

Why yes sir i do see them.I'm 50 with health problems.But i do all out doors,.But today might be my last to hunt.It about killed me.I'm so serious,i'm just a old hunter of all sorts.And i might say i do not lie.Hell at my age i;m; good if i can move around.Hey you gents have a good hunting season.god bless


----------



## morel king

ok look on the west side of hills ,look around ceder,and any moose,look at the edge of fields,look in and at all wash downs at the end of a field,.When you find a what i call a wash to a ravene.look all over .Untill
till you picture one in your head that day.it seems it's hard .But it's not take your time and stand ,with your back to the tree,and start looking like 15 feet away.And as you look pull you r eye's back toward you .Cause you see that covers more ground.Best of look .I do know one hot spot in spring field.it'a on the north side of the Zoo,GO On the outer on the north side kansas,It will take you about 3 miles and turn right .It's some trashy old rock homes for the most part.Get out and look on the right side of the road under elm trees.After that you drive on down the road .If you get out of the car and listen you will here water .do stop there park .and go down the left side of the road .It can be steep.there all over that side.I live in branson and will not go there.So if you want to brag go to those spots .Best of luck young man.


----------



## morelquest

I live in KC, but had to go to Springfield today for work. While I was down that way I stopped and did a little hunting. I found 2 nice morels in about an hours time. 1 yellow (3-4 inches) and 1 grey (2-3 inches). I was acutally a little shocked to see mushrooms this nice and not see any others close by, but hey, I didn't get skunked...

I am still very inexperienced in morel hunting, but to me it still looks early. There's just not much growing yet. It looked to me that the mayflowers around where I was today (just north of Springfield) were behind the ones I saw up around KC last week. Just my humble opinion though.


----------



## morel king

Hey young man ,it's really just how much rain we got.But as i said just take your time.And i might say if you find 1 or 2 or 3 ,look out ahead and as you go .you will find some and look ahead again you find more.If not dont go far as it will lead you to others .You doing right just keep it up my friend


----------



## mrgta67

I bow down and want to thank the Morel King and Raven. I wish I knew Raven was male before seeing the picture cause I wanted to call but my WIFE said I wasn't "traipsing through the woods with some unknown female." Unfortunately she was too narrowly focused on jealousy instead of other possibilities like it referencing a BIG BLACK BIRD, Poe etc...!!!!
Anyway, I am convinced I have not been looking in the right places. THANKS AGAIN Morel KING for your words of encouragement and taking the time to talk! I'm outta here...


----------



## morel king

Why your sure welcome,sir.Yes i remember the days of being married.It sometimes can be a real situation.But i miss being married i must say.I hope you find a'lot .And have a wonderful safe day,,,,,,,,,,,,,Felix


----------



## mrgta67

I'll call you in the morning King...I just can't deal with this anymore tonight.


----------



## morel king

Ok bud,i guess you didn't hit the gold mine.Thats ok .You will find some .Talk in the morning,,,,,,king


----------



## slegsonly

Good Haul Raven! I was going to call but wife went out of town so could not make it. Ended up the weekend with 90 blacks. Half from Busiek and half from our property.


----------



## 1scoopbooty

slegsonly, a couple of years ago I had amazing success looking around sycamores, but this year, nada. I've found about 70 so far this year and they've been right near the bases of red oaks, probably 95%. But the highlight was spending the day with my grand daughter, teaching her the art of foraging. It doesn't get much better than that!

http://s796.photobucket.com/user/mcleandesign/media/EmilysFirstMorel.jpg.html

Being as how we've found so many blacks I'm still hoping the season is just upon us. I have a friend in GA who has already found 1400! Yes, 1400! Man, what I'd give for a week like that!


----------



## slegsonly

Now that's the ticket, teaching the craft to the grandkids. My daughter found her first this weekend. I am hoping the yellows will hit this weekend though I found some in Mark Twain on Sunday up and dry....


----------



## 1scoopbooty

what discourages me is the fact that the few yellows I've found seem to appear as though they've been up for at least a week. That's not right... surely we're not on the tail end. Surely....

The report of the 25 lbs in Spfd though tells me we're in the harvest though, so this is definitely the week to be out. Good luck.


----------



## slegsonly

Yes, seems each year the yellow are kind of squirrly coming up, at least the last 2. here are a couple of pics on what we do with our harvest...

https://picasaweb.google.com/107990671393697550973/AprilMorelPizza#5869684647233708978
https://picasaweb.google.com/107990671393697550973/AprilMorelPizza#5869684648980609682


----------



## jessjsaw

hi - for various reasons i don't have much time to take my son morel hunting this year and was wondering if anyone would be willing to sell 1/4-1 lb of their morels to me? Does anyone know if you can buy them at any local farmer's markets? I am in the Hollister, Mo area so maybe "Morel King" would have some available for the right price!  If not, then any tips you could give me about hunting this area would be helpful. I am willing to travel up to 1 1/2 hrs away if necessary I will make it happen. does anyone out there hunt in groups or need a little company? my son and I just enjoy the experience and are not looking for a large amount. thanks everyone....


----------



## morel king

Hello Jesslsaw,I sold over 3'4 of what i found,But if you want to talk about where i find thme give me a call 417,599,6989,would be glad to help.


----------



## morel king

oh hell it's 559-6989,new number sorry


----------



## morel king

My nember is 559-69-89-,sorry new number ,did'nt know it ,lol


----------



## jessjsaw

thank you mk! we appreciate it. do you text? im asking because I am at work until late tonight and not able to call until tomorrow. thanks - jess


----------



## morel king

yes i do ,but i try not to to much,dont re4ally care for it ,but yes you can text me,559-69-89


----------



## 1scoopbooty

Had a great day yesterday in the rain. Found about 40 very fresh ones. This is the weekend in Taney County folks. Almost without exception, all of mine were found at or near the bases of red oaks. This honey hole produced well 3 years ago, but the past two have been bleak. I was afraid it wasn't going to produce again, and I'm pleasantly blessed. Does anyone know of any research out there pertaining to reoccurrence? What I'm wondering is whether or not morels fruit periodically dependent on trees. You know how some insects, cicadas for instance, have years where they are more plentiful... don't recall the exact cycle but it's something like every 11th year or something. Wondering if the same is true with morels. If every 3rd year a certain tree type is most viable. Maybe other years ash trees, or oaks. I know old dying elms are supposed to be the cats pajama every year, but I don't seem to find many of them in this area due to the Dutch elm disease of the 50s, which I understand took out most of the elms in our area. Anyway... just curious about research done on reoccurrence cycles.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Morels form symbiotic relationships with certain trees. During the life of those trees, the mycelium will fruit somewhat sporadically, depending on the conditions, mostly moisture and temperature. When the host tree dies, there is an explosion of fruiting - the fungus' attempt to spread as many spores as possible before its food source (the host tree) runs out. That's why we always find lots under dead ash and elm - these two seem to be the "favorites" for morels in the Midwest. The reason your honey holes didn't produce for a few years is the conditions weren't good enough in that area at the right time. 

Hope that helps some!


----------



## aux arcs

Hey all, I just had to register to see if I could get any good information from this bunch. I'm trying to get my young kids excited about hunting mushrooms, but we are striking out in the few little patches of woods near the house. I have some good places over in Laclede county, but I don't have time to take them over there during the week. 

Do you think it would be worth the time to try Busiek? Other public areas around Springfield that would be worth a try?


----------



## 1scoopbooty

Thanks vibrantenergy, that makes sense. Aux Arcs, I'm down in the Branson area and was surprised to still be finding them yesterday. In fact, I brought home about 30, but did see another 20+ that were not worth collecting. I think the snow last week bought us a few days, but this week will probably be the last of it down in our neck of the woods. The other thing that surprised me was finding them under the cedars.. which is where 95% of them came from yesterday. Rarely do I look under cedars...until now! And these were on a western slope, which I thought wouldn't be good either because the sun usually cooks that side of the hill. I've always looked on north and eastern slopes. But, not no mo!


----------



## 1scoopbooty

Thought I'd also share with the group a recipe I came up with....something different than the typical deep frying. It's morel-chicken-spinach quiche, and to say it was a hit with the party we took it to is an understatement. I brought 4 of these to the room and was the king. It's great warm, but also great the next day as a snack, cool, right from the fridge. 

Morel, Chicken &amp; Spinach Quiche

Ingredients:
1 pie crust (Pillsbury roll, located near margarine in store).
1/2 lb chicken breast
1 cup cooked spinach
2 cups morels
6 eggs
1/4 cup Swiss cheese
1/4 cup whipping cream
1/2 cup flour
3 TSP bacon bits
Dash Salt, pepper
1 Tsp basil
1/4 cup butter
4 cloves fresh garlic

Directions:

Lay pie crust in 9" quiche dish. Using a deep dish helps quiche rise, making it light and fluffy. 

Sauté chicken in butter with garlic (4 cloves) and a tsp of basil
1 cup cooked, chopped spinach
2 cups morels (raw, bite size pieces)

Gently mix chicken, spinach and morels and add 1/4 cup flour (helps mixture bond to eggs)

Lay pie crust in pan and fill with morel mixture.

Top with 1/4 lb of swiss cheese (chopped or grated)

Beat together 6 eggs, 1/4 cup whipping cream and 1/4 cup flour, dash of salt &amp; pepper.

Pour egg mixture over morel mixture.
Sprinkle bacon bits on top for decoration

Bake at 350° for 20 minutes, reduce heat to 525° and cook for additional 30-40 minutes. Test whether it's cooked by sticking a toothpick in mixture. If it comes out dry it's done. Allow quiche to cool for 5 minutes before serving. Tastes great as cold left overs as well!

Enjoy!!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Man that looks good! I wish you'd posted that last week! 

I'm surprised you found any keepers this late down there, scoopbooty! I haven't seen a freshie for days now.


----------

